# Something to aspire to



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

These folks really know how to add detail. Here is a link to a 1:24 scale figure of a driver and the detail will just blow you away.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-F1-Driver-...041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb339dee9
They make a 1:43 scale that is just as detailed. Its shown standing next to a cigarette so you get an idea of its size.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

found another 1:43 scale driver,,,, just amazing. 
1:43 scale driver


----------

